# Good bipods



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

Was wondering about good bipods for ground hog. Open to suggestions.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Harris, caldwell, and blackhawk all make decent bipods. Harris being the most expensive. One thing you need to think about is if you want to lay down prone or shoot from a sitting kneeling position. That will determine what size of bipod you'll want. I would suggest a short bipod and pick up a pair of shooting sticks so you can have the best of both worlds and your covered for all types of shooting. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

F1504X4 said:


> Harris, caldwell, and blackhawk all make decent bipods. Harris being the most expensive. One thing you need to think about is if you want to lay down prone or shoot from a sitting kneeling position. That will determine what size of bipod you'll want. I would suggest a short bipod and pick up a pair of shooting sticks so you can have the best of both worlds and your covered for all types of shooting.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Was thinking about prone position


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Check amazon for the caldwell XLA bipod. You can get it for about 30bucks. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ring (Dec 7, 2013)

Harris S-LM Bipod Leg Notch Sling Swivel Stud Mount 9" to 13"

is all i use, 100$

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/32...g-notch-sling-swivel-stud-mount-9-to-13-black


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

i have been looking at some bipods as well. one question i had was if i were to buy a sling swivel mounted one how hard is it to put another slind stud on the gun? i dont want to lose the sling just to have a bipod. i have a composite stock gun as well.


----------



## Ring (Dec 7, 2013)

a harris has attachment for a sling on it...


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Most sling stud conversions still keep the stud attached for the sling on the rail. Utg makes some nice bipods for cheap and work well.

Think my bipod came with the stud adapter for free also

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

nice, thats good info to have. being rather new to rifle shooting i wasnt sure. thanks


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I have used mainly Harris, but I have also bought a couple of the shooters edge when on sale at Vances and they are descent.


----------

